# Tidewater Spring Field Trial (VA)



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

This is a reminder that the Spring Field Trial for the Tidewater Retriever Club closes on Wednesday, April 11.

This trial will run from Friday, April 20 through Sunday, April 22, 2012, on the grounds of Steve and Patsy Ferguson in Emporia, VA.

These grounds are in great shape. We just finished our Spring Hunt Test (with O/H Q) on these grounds and they are in great shape.

Please note that this trial is one week earlier than it has been held in the past. 

We look forward to seeing you all on the 20-22nd.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a reminder that entries close tonight. 

Q and derby entries are low, so this would be a great chance to get your feet wet.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tidewater would like to thank all who have entered our event. Running order has been posted.

Please note the following things that have been added to the premium:

FRIDAY NIGHT TAILGATE - We will be helping the local high school athletic boosters by supporting their spaghetti dinner fundraiser. This event will be held at the Brink Road Ruritan Club (located a short distance from trial grounds). COST $8

SATURDAY NIGHT TAILGATE - We have added a Saturday night tailgate that will be held ON-SITE at the Pavilion (club headquarters). This meal will include BBQ beef, with all of the side fixings. In the event of bad weather, this will be moved to the Brink Road Ruritan Club. COST $12


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Dinners on Chuck Mezera!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wayne Beck said:


> Dinners on Chuck Mezera!


Chuck said no dinners, but he will be passing out cigars!!!!!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Zman1001 said:


> Chuck said no dinners, but he will be passing out cigars!!!!!!


Why, is he pregnant again?


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

HAHA.. Terra is due 4/20 with her next litter


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Any news? Other than the cigars


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Open first series is quad with double retired. 

Derby placements

1st Kristen hoffman
2nd Alan pleasants
3rd Tracy Wight
4th Linda Battle 
RJ. Scott Bass


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

JAMS to:

#1 Shine - Alan Pleasant
#5 Nate - Lee Hodges
#8 Boomer - Chuck Mezera
#9 Doc - John Broucek


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any open callbacks


----------



## duxbay (Jan 27, 2009)

Conrad's to Linda and Ron for 4th place in first derby with Kate !!


----------



## sportlab89 (Mar 3, 2010)

How about Amateur Callbacks.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

4th series open call backs

4
10
22
25
44
56
62
70


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

First. Am finished. 35 dogs called back. Do not have numbers


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Open- 1st- 4-Ozzy-Alan P.( QNO), 2nd- 44-Rev-Rex, 3rd- 44-Buddy-Alan P, 4th- 62-Streak-Bill G., RJ-25 Alan, Jams- 10(Rick M), 22(Alan),70(Alan)

Thanks to all the hard workers at Tidewater!


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Q Placements

1st Pepper / Andrea Meisse
2nd Lucy / Dave Witt 
3rd Sage / Rob Cherry
4th Zepp / Cara Mock
R.J. Buddy / Nick Elam


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Andrea and Pepper on the win in the Q and Scott Bass and Blaze on the RJ in the Derby and all other placements! 

John


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike McDaniel said:


> Q Placements
> 
> 1st Pepper / Andrea Meisse
> 2nd Lucy / Dave Witt
> ...


*Way to go Zepp and Cara!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Results posted on EE.

Thank you to all entrants, handlers, workers, etc for a successful trial.


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Monte - Tidewater Retriever Club put on a great trial and the tailgate party was awesome - fresh local asparagus! Can't beat that.


----------

